# Tecumseh OHV engine



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Boy these computers drive me nuts.
I'm looking all over to find the specs for this
0HH60 71133D
says 195 cc I would think that to be 5-5 1/2 hp?
I can find parts lists but no info
It's called a power sport, It's off a Manco go kart.
But there's no id. numbers on that.
It also has a simular throttle hook up as the OHH55


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it's a true powersports engine, parts (and the engines themselves) were sold ONLY through authorized powersports dealers, not tecumseh engine dealers. You'd have to seek one out for parts etc. In other words, regular tecumseh engine dealers don't have IPLs, and don't have access to parts. Since Tec. changed hands, perhaps the new owners support them differently, but I haven't heard anything so I doubt it.

Google returns this:
http://gokartsusa.com/tecumsehengine6hp.aspx


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

paulr44 said:


> If it's a true powersports engine, parts (and the engines themselves) were sold ONLY through authorized powersports dealers, not tecumseh engine dealers.
> It says power sports & Tecumseh on the side
> That website doesn't have the 195cc
> thanks I'll keep looking.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't tell you if standard OHH60 parts will fit. They had performance parts, and from what I was told the cams were often sent as blanks, and none of the bolts were tight as it was understood a racer would pull it apart anyway to build it their way. The older powersports engines even used a large diaphragm carb. Something you never really saw on larger displacement engines in the OPE.

I can tell you I know they made short-blocks for them. There was a distributor in either Maryland or Delaware, but I can't remember their name after all these years.

You could call Billiou's in CA, they are/were a Tec. distributor. They might be able to point you in the right direction.

http://www.billious.com/


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

I have found some more info
the OHH55 is 5.5 hp and the OHH60 is 6hp
parts for it here parts tree
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=OHH60-71131D&dn=EOHH505171131D-EN
thanks for the help from go karts USA I made a big circle:thumbsup:


----------

